# Lightweight and Portable?



## Freightliner (Jul 30, 2016)

I wanna build a 4X8' layout. I wanna keep it very light. And like to split my layout in half. I'm thinking thin plywood, a lightweight frame and foam. I'm not sure about alignment.


----------



## tr1 (Mar 9, 2013)

*Several ways to help with alignment.?*

Luann plywood is ~1/8" for the base on a frame?
~3/8" plywood is what I used on my layout.
1"x3" pine boards for the frame work.
Maybe use another lighter wood for frame work? Bass wood?
My layout is 5'x9'. Or 4.5'x5' sections bolted together with an 8"x1/2"x9' plywood board to
support the two sections together to make a 5'x9' train-board.
Good luck with your train board layout.
Regards,tr1


----------



## Cycleops (Dec 6, 2014)

If you go too light with the framing you might get some flex which is something you don't want. You may have to experiment a bit to find the best compromise.

Do you want to store it when not in use?


----------



## Freightliner (Jul 30, 2016)

It'll be in climate controlled storage went not used. I'm thinking 2x2 or 1x4 frame work and the brown osb plywood. Thin stuff.Not decided on base. Will use what ever foam us train folks use.


----------



## higgsbosonman (Nov 17, 2014)

I'm currently building a table with pine 1x4 boards and a 1/4" plywood top. even without two inches of pink foam, it'll be more than strong enough. I decided against putting legs on it, since its flat-ish on the bottom I'm simply going to plop it on my kitchen table when in use. I would recommend 1x4 boards rather than 2x2 boards because they are stronger when used correctly.

I wish I had a scale to measure how heavy my table is, but I don't. At 4x7.5 feet, i'd say its no more than 40 lbs.


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

An L girder made by joining a 1x2 to a 1x3 is a very strong and light construction. Frame your module with 1x4 lumber and mount L girder joists across it. Add 2" insulating foam board on top. It will be plenty strong.


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

It is usually best to use screws and bolts to build
your layout table. I used 1 X 3 pine for the framing,
legs are 2-1 X 3 boards screwed together in an L shape.
Bolted in the corners of your frame, these legs make for
a stable build. You'll likely want 1 or 2 1X3s as additional
braces under the plywood. 1/4" is all you need for a top.

Don


----------



## The New Guy (Mar 11, 2012)

Freightliner said:


> I wanna build a 4X8' layout. I wanna keep it very light. And like to split my layout in half. I'm thinking thin plywood, a lightweight frame and foam. I'm not sure about alignment.


Luan plywood glued to 1" or 1½" foam would be quite rigid. Piano hinge along a seam would let you fold it in half and would care for alignment issues.

If the two halves need to be separate build the two halves with some 1x material between the two halves and install table leaf pins. These can be had from Rockler or the like.

Keep the legs separate from the table.

That's the lightest assembly I can think of.

HTH


----------



## Lemonhawk (Sep 24, 2013)

Its amazing how strong 1x2's are. I would use the thin Luan plywood mounted on a 1x2 frame with some cross member 1x2's. Then screw 1x3 or 1x4 around the outside edge such that they are raised to the height of the foam to protect the foam edges. You can always add legs later but remember that legs will require diagonal support.


----------



## Freightliner (Jul 30, 2016)

Thanks guys! I'll run a 1X4 frame, and plywood fasica. The brown stuff. I'm thinking about hinges.


----------



## Shdwdrgn (Dec 23, 2014)

Along the same lines, what would you recommend for a larger structure, around 6 x 12 feet? I was thinking of using 12-foot 1x4s spaced 18 inches apart, with cross boards to maintain the 18" spacing. Does that sound sufficient?


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

You could use the 12 footers for the outside frame, but
IMHO a number of 1 X 4 crossmembers should provide the additional layout top support.

Don


----------



## Shdwdrgn (Dec 23, 2014)

So just run them across the 6' length instead of having full beams running the 12' width?


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

You could use 12 footers, but at that length you might have sagging with 1x lumber. Build a series of boxes, 4x3, with one joist down the middle. Bolt them together, and add legs and braces at the intersectiins.


----------

